# My beautiful rescue girl!



## kellyw928 (Oct 5, 2020)

4 1/2 months old!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

She's very pretty and looks so happy.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a sweetheart! Bless you for rescuing this lovely dog!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Pretty girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's a pretty girl, what's her name?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah, she has a furever home for the holidays!


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Wonderful happy adoption. She is a beautiful girl. She also looks very happy to be with her new humans. 
We adopted our Golden Teddy at 17 months. Best thing we ever did. They are so happy to have a secure home they give so much love and laughter back in return.


----------



## stsmark (Feb 1, 2020)

Adorable, looks like it was meant to be.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for giving her a forever home. She seems so happy about her new beginning.
dlm ny country


----------

